
What falling e-book sales tell us about technology in 2017 - nmcfarl
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/06/19/falling-e-book-sales-tell-us-technology-2017/
======
nxsynonym
I can only speak for myself, but there's a deep connection that is made with
the physical object that an e-book will never replace.

My favorite books that I own are the ones that are beat up, earmarked,
scribbled in, and well loved.

There's also the collectors aspect - filling your home with books adds
character to it. It's not like your going to mount your kindle on the wall and
have guests flip through it.

Same reason why vinyl is making a comeback. Yes digital files are easier to
manage, collect, and search - but the physicality of the object plays a huge
role in the experience.

In general I think the trend of "nostalgia" as the article puts it, is a knee-
jerk reaction against the ever growing possibility of the digital world.
Images, books, music, memories, even experiences are being digitized,
consumed, and then forgotten. It's all white noise. Have a physical object
grounds it in reality and creates a history that you can't replicate through
digital means.

I'd much rather have a family heirloom passed down then a facebook selfie
Grandma took at thanksgiving.

